

Ask: Can I use monkey island's curses in my commercial application? - DYZT

Would love to hear from anyone that understand in cooperate law. Can I integrate curses from monkey island in my app? For example, these: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldofmi.com&#x2F;gamehelp&#x2F;insults&#x2F;mi1.php
======
benologist
IANAL but I think this is just a copyright question - there are legit ways to
use copyrighted works but you might be asking for trouble because they're
still actively developing those games and that IP for today's platforms. It is
probably not worth gambling your software on this.

[http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html](http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html)

~~~
greenyoda
In particular, the above link says:

 _" Section 107 [of the U.S. copyright law] contains a list of the various
purposes for which the reproduction of a particular work may be considered
fair, such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and
research."_

It doesn't sound like the intended use in a commercial application falls under
any of these protected categories.

 _" When it is impracticable to obtain permission, you should consider
avoiding the use of copyrighted material unless you are confident that the
doctrine of fair use would apply to the situation. ... If there is any doubt,
it is advisable to consult an attorney."_

It would be much cheaper to get competent legal advice from a lawyer now than
it would be to defend yourself against an infringement lawsuit that might be
brought against you by the copyright holders. And if you don't have the
resources to defend yourself in court, it won't matter whether your usage of
this content is "fair use" or not.

------
techjuice
Since it is a LucasArts property, I would recommend you contact them directly
for permission and any terms that they require.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why don't you just make up your own stuff?

~~~
DYZT
Because I really like monkey island's :)

